# Slate background DIY



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello everyone. After seeing this thread http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=113830 , I decided to try and make one myself to cover up the blue background I am stuck with. I really need all the information I can get about slate backgrounds since this is my first time doing a DIY background. Anyone who have done this before, any advice? My plan is to stick the slate into plexiglass sheets. Then clip on the plexiglass onto my acrylic tank. Also, can I get slate and plexiglass sheets from home depot? Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Silicone aquarium sealant does not stick well to acrylic, and often does not stick well to slate which is a laminar rock. There are other products that will stick them together.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

mike2724 said:


> Hello everyone. After seeing this thread http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=113830 , I decided to try and make one myself to cover up the blue background I am stuck with. I really need all the information I can get about slate backgrounds since this is my first time doing a DIY background. Anyone who have done this before, any advice? My plan is to stick the slate into plexiglass sheets. Then clip on the plexiglass onto my acrylic tank. Also, can I get slate and plexiglass sheets from home depot? Please let me know. Thank you


Not sure on the rest of your questions, but the best places to get slate from are local landscape supply sellers. They usually sell all sorts of rocks, sand, dirt, soil, etc. I bought 80lbs of slate for $19 the other day, and it looks great.

As for plexi, I use a place called TAP Plastics. Not sure if they exist where you are. But they said a 1/8" sheet (24" x 48") of clear plexi would be $20 total, which seemed reasonable to me.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

home depot sells plexi glass sheets. I had bought some there a few years ago for splash guards for my parrots cage.


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

hi thanks for the replies. Would it be a good idea to stick the slate into a plexi sheet and then just clip on the sheet on the back of the tank? What would be a good "glue" to stick the rocks on the plexi? Thanks guys.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

mike2724 said:


> hi thanks for the replies. Would it be a good idea to stick the slate into a plexi sheet and then just clip on the sheet on the back of the tank? What would be a good "glue" to stick the rocks on the plexi? Thanks guys.


 You could dlip it on, although if you set some slate out at the bottom to create "feet", that will be more secure than clips.

A good glue is pond waterfall foam. Be sure you clean the slate well before using it. You may also find some soft pieces of slate, and those should be set aside for some other use. The best slate for a project like this is slate from a fault zone. The slate is no longer flat because extreme pressure has rippled it.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

mike2724 said:


> hi thanks for the replies. Would it be a good idea to stick the slate into a plexi sheet and then just clip on the sheet on the back of the tank? What would be a good "glue" to stick the rocks on the plexi? Thanks guys.


 You could dlip it on, although if you set some slate out at the bottom to create "feet", that will be more secure than clips.

A good glue is pond waterfall foam. Be sure you clean the slate well before using it. You may also find some soft pieces of slate, and those should be set aside for some other use. The best slate for a project like this is slate from a fault zone. The slate is no longer flat because extreme pressure has rippled it.


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

I have some experience here with a similar rock: flagstone. From what I have seen, flagstone is flatter than slate, which has pros and cons.

I posted a how-to thread here when I did a flagstone background for my 135 gal: http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=178689 but it didn't get much of a response. Maybe people think it's ugly, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder!

I believe this would work if the slate is _reasonably_ flat, because with my method Gorilla Glue expands to fill gaps between the rock and styrofoam (or in your case, between the rock and plexi?). So far I've had zero problems with adhesion.

I'm not sure about the ramifications of doing this on an acrylic tank, but thought I would offer what I know.


----------

